# Our Surprise Litter of 5 needs good homes!



## jazminrae (Aug 1, 2013)

It has taken me a while to do this just because i am so scared of who these precious babies will go to to make a long story short, my "Boy" lop bunny was a girl so now we have 5 precious lion head lop bunnies that are almost ready to go to a new home! The dad is a Sable lion head and the mom is an all white lop with blue eyes. We haven't really figured out the sex of them so here it is

We have 2 sable colored bunnies one being a lighter grey and the other being an otter color and 3 white bunnies (although some of the white bunnies do have gray noses and grey ears). However we do not know if there ears will lop it seems like some of there ears want to lop so that is a possibility too. I think 3 of them have light eyes, but not blue more of a light brown? Each of them have different personalities and we love them all so without further a do. Here they are 




And ps. it is actually REALLY hard to take a picture of 5 bunnies, but we did our best. 





We also did Selfies First is who we call Clumsy.. This baby is always getting into something or falling.. he is also the toy hider.. He loves his toys and being alone? lol. He is white with tips of grey on his nose and ears. he also has light eyes which come out red in pictures 








Our Second bunny is who we call Gus Gus.. He was the fattest of the litter and my sisters favorite. He LOVES LOVES LOVES food. He will sit on the pellets in the bowl so no one else will get them and always has hay stuck to his mouth. He loves to be pet and loves to be loved. He is really just a big ole baby lol. He is white with a Grey nose Grey ears and a Grey behind. He is also really hairy? Here is Gus Gus

The third one is who we call Baby girl she is the sweetest little girl who was the runt in the litter. even though she is the smallest she is a little piece of dynamite who is ready to be loved on. She is all white with a little grey and light eyes and she is fierce. 


Our Fourth Baby is who we call Junior orLittle Rex because he looks and acts EXACTLY like his daddy. He gives kisses( not sure if they are kisses or he is trying to clean you) and loves to be petted on the tip of his head. He is our most curious baby who want to know what everything is and who everyone is. He is the darkest baby a sable with white on his tummy


Our last one is my personal favorite who we call Track Star. He is def the fastest one whose favorite thing is to get let out so he can run in circles all day and binky while he is running circles which is why he is our track star. He is not really a lover but more a runner he just loves to run everywhere. He has such a pretty color its almost a grey-ish blue and lots of fur. His favorite toys are balls and he loves to toss them back and forth to you. 



I have more pictures of all of them or if you are interested in a specific one just let me know! I live in Spring, TX but go to college in Dallas So im willing to drive anywhere around Texas. Please let me know if any of these sweet babies is ready to be yours. im sure to help and please get the word out i have seen some wonderful stuff done on this site! Thank you!


----------



## whitelop (Aug 1, 2013)

I really hope you find homes for them! They're are ALL so adorable! 
Also, I can't believe that you got two different ones yawning, in different pictures! Thats hilarious. 

Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 1, 2013)

They are so adorable, I want them all!!!! :inlove: They are so cute how could anyone resist anyone of those sweethearts! Hope you can find them all wonderful homes!


----------

